# 2 fast 2 Furious



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

In this film, what is the steam/gas stuff that is shooting out from under Paul Walkers/Brians R34 when he rocks up to the street race and is revving his engine?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

It's NOS, uses a purge valve to vent it out. Most people would laugh at you unless you had mental power and a reason for it but i wouldnt mind it. Thats just the chav in me


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

You mean a BOV?

His car doesn't sound like it has a BOV in the movie, or maybe it's just a quieter one? 

LOL I was watching the movies again recently and 2 isn't that bad. It's got a way better story than Toyko Drift. Shame about the Mitsubishi Eclipse though.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> It's NOS, uses a purge valve to vent it out. Most people would laugh at you unless you had mental power and a reason for it but i wouldnt mind it. Thats just the chav in me


have u fitted it yet then


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> You mean a BOV?
> 
> His car doesn't sound like it has a BOV in the movie, or maybe it's just a quieter one?
> 
> LOL I was watching the movies again recently and 2 isn't that bad. It's got a way better story than Toyko Drift. Shame about the Mitsubishi Eclipse though.


NOS Purge valves and BOV`s/Dump Valves are 2 different things.

Ill clarify a little....

Nitrous Oxide is delivered to the engine in Liquid form, If the pressure drops it turns to gas, The Purge Valve ensures there is no gas in the pipes only liquid so that it works as intended when the button is pressed, IE, Turns to gas in the inlet manifold under the correct working pressure.

A BOV/Dump valve releases air pressure from the inlet pipes when the throttle is closed with the intention being to prevent turbo stall as the high pressure air tries to equalize with the outside air by traveling back through the turbo.

HTH.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Whoa!

And all along I thought it was water from a blown head gasket.................

"She canna take anymore Jim, the warp core has gone critical"


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ATCO said:


> "She canna take anymore Jim, the warp core has gone critical"


A definite give away to someones age when they start quoting from the original Star Trek


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

ATCO said:


> Whoa!
> 
> And all along I thought it was water from a blown head gasket.................
> 
> "She canna take anymore Jim, the warp core has gone critical"


Ha ha but you sure you are not thinking about the first film where Paul Walker/Brian trashes his engine with too much NOS when he races Vin Diesal/Dom?

I did LOL the way in 2 fast 2 furious Paul Walker/Brian cold thrashes his R34 to get to the street race in 4 mins.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

you mean this clip

2fast2furious

and i thought it was to lift girls skirts up while your in the car......2.20 sec in


Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh lord, i remember when it came out the big thing right after was fitting leds near the valves to light up the NOS purge, then you have the odd person wanting to make flames shoot out their tail pipe..."lots of curry" was my normal answer LOL


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah it's nos purge. a little off topic but I believe this was the worst film of the series... but I still like it.


----------

